# 一人でこの家から学校に通う



## q_006

My friend and I were having a debate. 

Basically, 　あんたは一人でこの家から学校に通っている。was translated as "And you live here alone, attending school."

A direct literal translation of the Japanese seems to give a different English sentence. However, my question is: XからYに通っている the normal way of saying "(You) attend Y"? He seems thinks that saying "You go back and forth from home to school" is a weird, if not too wordy, way to say "attending school".


----------



## xiaolijie

Because of the "一人で" in the sentence, you can't just say "attending school" (Note that the English translation given for the sentence is not correct). "Kayou" literally means "to commute", so your friend is not completely wrong.


----------



## uchi.m

q_006 said:


> My friend and I were having a debate.
> 
> Basically, 　あんたは一人でこの家から学校に通っている。was translated as "And you live here alone, attending school."


That's not quite right. The translation would be "Are you the only one from this house who commutes to school on your own?"


----------



## Flaminius

Why do you think, *uchi.m*, it is an interrogative sentence?

Your interpretation of 一人で is a valid one but is irrelevant in the regular context in which the sentence is understood.

I have no problem with the original translation:
And you live here alone, attending school.


----------



## q_006

I'm providing the whole response from the character.

ゆうむら家の３人は、半年前に*この家を*購入し、転居してきた。間もなくあんたの両親はアメリカに赴任し、あんたは一人で*この家*から学校に通っている。

The subtitled translation: 

The Yuumura family of three bought this house half a year ago and moved in. Soon after, your parents  went to America to their new job posts. And you live here alone, attending school.


----------



## xiaolijie

The fuller context has made everything normal again now!
 If you quote again, don't just quote only the sentence you're interested in, because something necessary in the sentence may have been omitted, as _it has already mentioned in, or is clear from,_ _the preceding text_.


----------



## q_006

xiaolijie said:


> The fuller context has made everything normal again now!


Great! Now can you tell me how, so I can tell him!


----------



## uchi.m

Flaminius said:


> Why do you think, *uchi.m*, it is an interrogative sentence?


q_006 stated two things that made me think that way:

1) I thought there was an argument:


q_006 said:


> My friend and I were having a debate.



2) The question mark between the quotes:


q_006 said:


> XからYに通っている the normal way of saying "(You) attend Y?"



Sorry about this.


----------



## q_006

uchi.mさｎ、ごめんなさい。

You're right. That question mark is misplaced.


----------



## q_006

Still, my original question isn't answered...



> However, my question is: XからYに通っている the normal way of saying "(You)  attend Y"? He seems thinks that saying "You go back and forth from home  to school" is a weird, if not too wordy, way to say "attending school".


----------



## uchi.m

The usual way to say _to attend school_ is 学校を通っている, but as said above, it is clear from the context that this is also the case even if 家から学校に通っている actually means _to commute from home to school_.


----------



## Flaminius

It  has been answered (*xiaolijie* #2):"Kayou" literally means "to commute."​Otherwise said, it is going to a venue customarily.  Going to school customarily is attending school.

Going back and forth from home  to school is a wordy English gross for _kayou_.

Edit:
*xiaolijie*, I am glad that you asked for the full context.  I could understand the sentence like the subtitle translation before your request but it could have been just an assumption that happened to be right.  I hope my judgement was based on some syntactic feature of Japanese but I shan't make that point until I find another example.


----------



## Ocham

I'm sorry to interrupt you with an irrelevant subject, but I've been wondering why no one has mentioned the queer name of the family. I've never heard of such a family name as "ゆうむら." If it is written like 有村, it is usually called "Arimura."


----------



## q_006

Ocham said:


> I'm sorry to interrupt you with an irrelevant subject, but I've been wondering why no one has mentioned the queer name of the family. I've never heard of such a family name as "ゆうむら." If it is written like 有村, it is usually called "Arimura."


The Kanji for her name was: 夕叢.  Also, this was taken from Noir the anime, episode 1. And the kanji for her name is shown when she pulls out her school ID card.


----------

